# [multimédia] Visionner les vidéos sur ma télé (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai une machine qui me sert de stockage (2TB en raid1) et je voudrais pouvoir y lancer un lecteur vidéo pour regarder les films dont je dispose sur la télé.

La carte vidéo est :

```
# lspci -vnn

[...]

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600] [1002:4151] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:4036]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

   Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at e5000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [58] AGP version 3.0

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

03:00.1 Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600] (Secondary) [1002:4171]

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:4037]

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=256M]

   Memory at e6010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

[...]
```

La connectique vidéo disponible pour brancher au téléviseur est une sortie COMPOSITE RCA ; Lorsque la liaison est faite, j'ai le mode texte (mal) reproduit sur le téléviseur, mais dès que je lance Gnome avec startx, je n'ai plus aucune image sur le téléviseur (écran bleu = pas de signal)

J'utilise le pilote libre radeon et j'ai beaucoup de mal à former un xorg.conf qui puisse convenir à mon usage voulu. Pour l'instant le xorg.conf est inexistant et tout se passe par la détection automatique.

J'ai pourtant cherché longtemps et fais pas mal d'essai et je suis découragé ... 

J'ai vraiment besoin que quelq'un m'aide à créer le xorg.conf qui m'affiche Gnome sur la tv  :Smile: 

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Fri Aug 24, 2012 7:07 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai utilisé 

```
# Xorg -configure
```

 pour disposer d'un xorg.conf de base

Et j'ai utilisé essentiellement l'option ForceTVOut

```
Option        "ForceTVOut"    "true"
```

Donc j'ai bien un bureau qui s'affiche sur la tv quoique l'image ne soit pas très nette et scintille.

Je me disais que j'étais près du but mais pas encore en fait car aucune vidéo que je lance ne s'affiche sur la tv ; un espace noir les remplace.

mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf actuel

Et le /var/log/Xorg.0.logLast edited by pti-rem on Sun Jul 29, 2012 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai une autre carte vidéo agp 8x : c'est une GeFORCE 6600GT 128MB DDR3+HDTV+DVI+TV OUT et je voudrais savoir si avec cette carte la mise en oeuvre (nvidia ou nouveau) serait plus facile et la qualité du rendu sur la télévision meilleur que avec la carte ATI RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600] ?Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Jul 29, 2012 9:10 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

Effectivement, la carte GeFORCE 6600GT 128MB DDR3+HDTV+DVI+TV OUT :

```
lspci -vnn

[...]

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] [10de:00f1] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

   Memory at e5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at e7000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

   Kernel modules: nvidia

[...]
```

donne un meilleur rendu que la RV350 et elle s'est facilement configurée sans fichier xorg.conf : je l'adopte.

Xorg.0.log

D'ailleurs, j'ai certainement baclé un peu trop avec les pilotes nouveau et nvidia mais maintenant que je peux me passer un fichier vidéo sur ma télé, les choses devraient s'arranger  :Wink: 

J'ai un autre problème pour lancer à distance les applis sur le terminal ou le bureau dont l'affichage se fait sur la télé.Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Jul 29, 2012 9:02 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sebB

Salut,

As tu essayé de configurer ton dual-screen avec xrandr?

----------

## pti-rem

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> As tu essayé de configurer ton dual-screen avec xrandr?

 

Salut, non je n'ai pas encore essayé xrandr, ça m'intéresse et je me documente dessus. Je viens de voir à http://troumad.developpez.com/linux/serveurx/xrandr/#L2 :

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a NVIDIA qui n'est pas compatible avec xrandr. Avec ce driver, il faut utiliser les outils NVIDIA pour configurer son double écran. Le driver libre nv permet d'utiliser xrandr.

 

Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas.

Avant de poursuivre, il me faut étudier aussi les erreurs de mon Xorg.0.log

----------

## sebB

Tu fonctionne avec quelle carte en ce moment? ATI ou NVIDIA?

Poste la sortie de xrandr.

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai adopté la Nvidia GeForce 6600GT qui me semble sans douter plus performante que la ATI RV350

Voila la sortie de xrandr avec la TV connectée :

```

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096

VGA-1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 310mm x 230mm

   1024x768       85.0*+   75.1  

   1600x1200      75.0  

   1280x1024      85.0     75.0  

   800x600        85.1     75.0  

   640x480        85.0     75.0     60.0  

   720x400        70.1  

DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

TV-1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm

   720x576        50.0 +

   1024x768       50.0* 

   800x600        50.0  

   720x480        50.0  

   640x480        50.0  

   400x300       100.0  

   320x240       100.0  

   320x200       100.0
```

Le bureau n'est pas beau du tout sur la tv ; les couleurs ne sont pas nettes et l'image scintille - même en 720x576 - c'est dû à la fréquence de 50 Hz ?

[édition] Je me suis trompé pour la qualité de l'image, en utilisant la touche AV de ma télécommande qui commute les entrées, j'ai un beau bureau sur la télévision.

Une vidéo en plein écran donne déjà un assez bon résultat.

Mon téléviseur est un cathodique 4:3 Thomson blackpearl pas tout jeune.

Pour commencer avec xrandr, je vais essayer de le passer en 320x200@100 et d'y placer dans le screen une image de même dimensions.

[...]

Après avoir joué un peu avec xrandr, je me suis aperçu qu'il ne m'était dans mon cas utile que pour ajuster la même résolution pour la sortie VGA-1 ainsi que pour la sortie TV-1 - en fait pour avoir des écrans clonés. J'ajuste les résolutions des deux sorties ainsi :

```

$ xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1024x768 --pos 0x0 --panning 0x0

$ xrandr --output TV-1 --mode 1024x768 --pos 0x0 --panning 0x0
```

Je dois compléter quelque peu la description de mon objectif : l'ordinateur qui dispose des fichiers vidéos et dont une sortie vidéo est relié à la télé n'est pas un poste de travail. C'est théoriquement un poste sans écran / clavier / souris qui est - théoriquement encore   :Embarassed:  - rangé avec l'onduleur dans une grosse boite en bois sous l'escalier.  Et dès que je le range à nouveau qu'il fait ce que je veux, je l'y laisse !

Je dispose d'un serveur SSH sur cette machine et pour lancer la commande du lecteur vidéo à distance, je me suis fourvoyé un peu avec X11Forwading (pas du tout inintéressant) et aussi avec un pachyderme nommé vinagre.

Puis je suis tombé sur la simple évidence : http://artisan.karma-lab.net/lancer-applications-graphiques-a-distance que je cherchais !

Donc, après m'être loggué en SSH depuis mon poste de travail, j'en suis à lancer mon film par la commande exemple :

```
$ DISPLAY=:0.0 mplayer -fs /home/rem/Vidéos/Starship\ Trooper\ 1\ Fr.avi
```

J'envisage peut-être poursuivre avec l'utilisation d'une télécommande pour plus de confort (son, avance rapide, chapitre/titre, liste lecture, ...

[édition]

Après avoir essayé geexbox et mythtv qui m'ont permis d'apprendre à configurer une télécommande avec lirc mais qui ne me conviennent pas (geexbox ne s'intègre pas à gentoo et donc ne maintient pas le raid, mythtv est orienté enregistreur numérique et je préfère lancer mes acquisitions à la main) J'ai adopté xbmc qui convient bien à ma machine pour lire des vidéos en SD sans mettre trop de bling bling dans les effets graphiques de l'interface.

GeForce 6600 GT codename NV43 * Athlon XP3200+ * 3GB DDR400 * GIGABIT ETHERNET * RAID1 en SATA II

[édition]

J'ai aussi allégé la machine en enlevant gnome et en mettant fvwm à la place (fluxbox me mettait toujours un menu en bas de l'écran) et aussi slim comme display manager.Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Aug 12, 2012 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## destroyedlolo

Salut,

Je viens un peu apres la bataille, desole   :Confused: 

J'ai ete plus ou moins dans la meme configuration que toi c'est a dire avec un serveur deporte.

Mais comme je suis chez Free, j'ai "simplement" connecter la Freebox (v4 dans mon cas) a la TV, et installer homeplayer sur le serveur.

Il faut une configuration de moins de 10 ans car le dit serveur devra transcoder a la voler tes AVI et autres MKV en Mpeg2 mais sinon, tu disposes d'une interface conviviale pour choisir les videos et tu peux meme naviger dans les video (enfin, ca n'est toujours top non plus) comme sur un magnetoscope classique avec la telecommande de la Freebox.

Plus d'info sur mon site.

Ma TV CRT etant pas loin de la panne (plus de son   :Sad:  ), j'ai remplace le tout par un TV connecte et un serveur DNLA (mediatomb) qui fait la meme chose mais en mieux. Entre autre, les videos n'ont plus besoin d'etre transcodees (donc HD et 3D a gogo) et la telecommande est plus reactive.

Au cas ou ca puisse aider.

Bye

----------

## pti-rem

Le serveur est mon ancien poste de travail mais maintenant que j'ai un portable récent, je me sert du premier pour les acquisitions et aussi il duplique son affichage sur la tv (je viens d'hériter d'un 16:9 crt) ; pour ce qui est du transcodage, je ne me pose pas trop de questions ... Je lançais en ssh depuis le portable un lecteur vidéo plein écran sur le serveur avec une commande commençant par DISPLAY=:0.0 ... et tout passe bien pour l'instant. Maintenant avec xbmc c'est plus joli et accessible quoique je doive améliorer le réglage de la répétion des touches de la remote.

Hier, Maman vient d'acquérir une tv led samsung 2012 et je lui propose mediatomb servi depuis cet ancien poste de travail car xbmc ne sert pas les images en upnp ;-(  ; j'ai du recompiler mediatomb avec 4 ou 5 patches (!!)   :Shocked:  parce qu'il y a un pb* avec les samsung 2012 ; ton message vient à point ; nous bossons un peu idem  :Wink: 

* Mediatomb Workaround for Samsung Smart TV 2012 - ID: 3532724 ou, bien de chez nous, "Solution mediatomb pour Samsung 2012, la télévision intelligente"   :Very Happy: 

... Hé beh ! Ça fonctionne assez bien ; Je mets un bémol pour le classement initial arbitraire Audio / Images / Vidéos de la tv qui m'a planté toute l'après-midi   :Crying or Very sad:  : je choisis Vidéo après avoir choisi ma source Mediatomb sur la tv et voila qu'elle me propose de nouveau Audio / Images / Vidéo en dossiers cette fois ... et d'où je ne puis trouver que des vidéos dans le  dossier vidéo ; hors de question de chercher des images dans le dossier images ou des musiques dans le dossier audio ; pour cela il me faut reprendre ma source Mediatomb d'une façon ou d'une autre avec la remote et choisir à nouveau en double Audio (choix tv) / Audio (dossier) par exemple pour trouver les ziques !! bizarre   :Idea: 

Faut que je voie pour les codecs à transcoder suivant la puissance de ma machine mais déjà c'est bien lu à la base par la tv.

Est-ce normal de ne pas pouvoir utiliser l'avance ou le retour rapide dans les vidéos servies par mediatomb ? Y a que la pause qui marche ... [Édition] L'avance rapide ainsi que le retour rapide (double flèches) ne fonctionnent pas (Indisponible affiché sur la tv) par contre les flèches droite et gauche permettent des petits sauts (4 appuis pour une minute ~) et encore ... pas pour tous les fichiers vidéo ; Ce point précis demande un complément d'information.

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/articleSale/Sarticle.jsp?arnumber=5202611

Il m'apparait qu'il est "normal" - déjà avec le modèle Samsung UE40ES6570 - de ne pouvoir utiliser les déplacements rapides et les sauts de chapitre avec un service réseau upnp-dlna ; ces fonctions sont "évidemment" disponibles avec un périphérique usb attaché à la tv.

SamyGo semble être le projet le plus avancé pour "hacker" sa tv samsung ; Suivant les modèles, il est possible d'utiliser un micrologiciel alternatif oui mais pas seulement ! Hormis d'autres possibilités, SamyGo permet aussi l'utilisation de widgets tiers chargeables par Internet@TV ...

Une des fonctions permet de faire assimiler à la tv le service réseau upnp-dlna mediatomb (ou autre) comme un pseudo périphérique usb qui dès lors aura à disposition les fonctions de déplacement recherchées, mais pour sûr dans la limitation de la bande passante du réseau ... À tester   :Confused: 

Une autre aussi intéressante permet de charger à distance un fichier média sur un périphérique usb attaché à la tv ... Ce qui comblerait toutes mes attentes : serveur éteint souvent, pas de manipulations de disque et avance rapide ! which is the genius ?

Forum SamyGO "Serie E"

 *Quote:*   

> Since ES TVs are recently released, there is no advice on you about which one is better or which one is sucks, yet... But we are gonna fill pages quickly. 

 

Mes recherches vont diverger vers un NAS multimédia ... genre htpc pas cher qui consomme pas trop sans faire de bruit !!   :Laughing:  it will be a joke   :Laughing: Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Aug 14, 2012 3:42 pm; edited 55 times in total

----------

## destroyedlolo

J'ai lu sur le site de mediatomb qu'il y a en effet des problemes avec les Samsung, et il faut modifie en plus un truc dans la config (mais j'imagine que tu les connais deja).

Ma TV LED est une Panasonic et je dois dire que j'en suis super content que ce soit niveau qualite d'image (pas super saturee comme beaucoup de LCD, meme en re-reglant les couleurs) qu'au niveau de la connectivite.

J'ai installer mediatomb directement depuis le depot d'Ubuntu pour mon serveur et depuis l'ebuild pour mon desktop et les 2 fonctionnent sans probleme sans avoir besoin de changer quoi que ce soit   :Very Happy: 

J'ai juste quelques rares fichiers avec des encodages a la noix (genre WMA) qui ne sont pas reconnus par la TV mais bon, pas grave.

Par contre, je n'ai pas utilise leur bidouille pour incruster a la volee les sous titres car ca bouffe trop de ressources comme mon ancien FreePlayer : a la place je les converti en MKV sans re-encodage ce qui ne prend que quelques secondes et ne consomme pas de CPU. La Panasonic reconnait les sous-titres directement des MKV meme si le fichier vient du uPNP   :Very Happy: 

Je n'utilise pas xbmc : VLC suffit largement a mes besoins lorsque je veux voir des videos sur mon ordi.

----------

## pti-rem

@destroyedlolo : Je voudrais savoir ce qu'il en est de l'avance rapide (>>) ainsi que du retour rapide (<<) et aussi de la pause (||) et du saut de chapitre (NEXT | PREVIOUS) dans la lecture des vidéos sur ta panasonic avec ton service réseau mediatomb ; merci de me dire ce qui marche ou pas ...

Même question pour ceux qui disposent d'un service réseau upnp-dlna vidéo vers un téléviseur ...   :Cool: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

Salut,

Je n'ai pas trop compris ton probleme avec le "classement initial arbitraire" mais chez moi, ca fonctionne tres bien. As-tu rafraichi la database de MediaTomb ?

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce normal de ne pas pouvoir utiliser l'avance ou le retour rapide dans les vidéos servies par mediatomb ? Y a que la pause qui marche ... [Édition] L'avance rapide ainsi que le retour rapide (double flèches) ne fonctionnent pas (Indisponible affiché sur la tv) par contre les flèches droite et gauche permettent des petits sauts (4 appuis pour une minute ~) et encore ... pas pour tous les fichiers vidéo ; 

 

Chez moi ca fonctionne tres bien. Par contre, ma telecommande contient aussi des touches "avance rapide" mais elles ne servent qu'a commander des periph esclave (magnetoscope, ...).

Pour les videos, faut d'abord que j’appuie sur OK puis je navigue avec la molette. C'est vrais que ca aurait ete plus intuitif avec les touches << et >> mais bon. Que dit ta doc ?

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Il m'apparait qu'il est "normal" - déjà avec le modèle Samsung UE40ES6570 - de ne pouvoir utiliser les déplacements rapides et les sauts de chapitre avec un service réseau upnp-dlna ; ces fonctions sont "évidemment" disponibles avec un périphérique usb attaché à la tv.

 

Nomal ? je ne suis pas sur car ca fonctionne a l'identique sur ma Panasonic que ce soit un periph USB ou du uPNP.

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Une autre aussi intéressante permet de charger à distance un fichier média sur un périphérique usb attaché à la tv ... Ce qui comblerait toutes mes attentes : serveur éteint souvent, pas de manipulations de disque et avance rapide ! which is the genius ?

 

Ben l'ideal serait de pouvoir se logger sur la TV (apres tout, c'est un Linux qui tourne sur la Panasonic), mais je doute de ne jamais pouvoir le faire.

Enfin, ceci dit, elle sera peut etre hacker un jour.

J'ai juste un pb au niveau des sous titres : s'il contient des caracteres accentuer, ils sont mal lue. Vu que VNC reagit aussi mal dans ce cas, je pense que le probleme vient plus de mediatomb.

----------

## pti-rem

 *destroyedlolo wrote:*   

> Salut, Je n'ai pas trop compris ton probleme avec le "classement initial arbitraire" mais chez moi, ca fonctionne tres bien. As-tu rafraichi la database de MediaTomb ?

 

La tv demande de choisir entre image / audio / vidéo avant de proposer les dossiers de mediatomb ; en faisant un "choix tv" vidéo, je ne puis trouver de photos ni de musique et ce malgré que mediatomb m'affiche les dossiers qui pourtant contiennent des médias de ces deux types : les dossiers sont vides ! amha allshare (tm) samsung n'y est pas pour rien ... ; c'est pas insurmontable mais c'est complètement illogique que la tv me demande le type de média pour au final m'afficher tous les dossiers de tous types pour ne pouvoir utiliser que ceux du type initialement choisi ; je reconnais que les dossiers de mediatomb sont customisables et j'ai mis à jour par recréation la base. Ce que je reproche c'est à allshare play intégré tv que je le fait. 

 *Quote:*   

> Chez moi ca fonctionne tres bien. Par contre, ma telecommande contient aussi des touches "avance rapide" mais elles ne servent qu'a commander des periph esclave (magnetoscope, ...).
> 
> Pour les videos, faut d'abord que j’appuie sur OK puis je navigue avec la molette. C'est vrais que ca aurait ete plus intuitif avec les touches << et >> mais bon. Que dit ta doc ?

 

Tu as de la chance ! D'une j'ai pas de molette et l'AllShare (tm) Samsung ne le permet pas (dixit la doc) :

```
Les fonctions AllShare Play suivantes ne sont pas prises en charge lors de la lecture multimédia à partir d'un ordinateur connecté via un réseau :

Les fonctions Fond musical et Paramètres de musique de fond.

Tri des fichiers par préférence dans les dossiers Photos, Musique et Vidéos.

––> La fonction REW ou FF pendant la lecture d'un film.
```

 *Quote:*   

> Nomal ? je ne suis pas sur car ca fonctionne a l'identique sur ma Panasonic que ce soit un periph USB ou du uPNP.

 

Je suis vert, benêt, et dégoûté ! Faudrait que je fasse jouer satisfait ou échangé ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ben l'ideal serait de pouvoir se logger sur la TV (apres tout, c'est un Linux qui tourne sur la Panasonic), mais je doute de ne jamais pouvoir le faire.
> 
> Enfin, ceci dit, elle sera peut etre hacker un jour.
> 
> J'ai juste un pb au niveau des sous titres : s'il contient des caracteres accentuer, ils sont mal lue. Vu que VNC reagit aussi mal dans ce cas, je pense que le probleme vient plus de mediatomb.

 

Je surveille SamyGO ... au cas où ... dire que je pensais que samsung c'était de la balle   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Is E series supported by SamyGO?
> 
> Messagepar juzis28 » Dim Mars 25, 2012 6:18 pm
> 
> As the E series is just released, all sets are marked as "unsupported".
> ...

 

Je me dois de citer haut et fort une remarque bien à propos :

 *Quote:*   

> Se renseigner sur ce qu'il faut acheter est beaucoup plus simple que de se renseigner pour faire marcher quelque chose qu'on a déja acheté ... 

 

Posté par le Veteran scout : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-390768.html

----------

## destroyedlolo

Pour le "classement arbitraire", ma TV fait de meme lorsqu'elle lit depuis l'USB. En uPNP, c'est banalise (tout s'affiche).

Mais meme en USB, ca ne m'a pas paru gênant  :Smile: 

 Heu, en fait non, j'ai verifier hier soir, meme en uPNP, il y a bien une segregation entre les video, les images et les musiques. Mais bof, ca ne me gene pas et vu que la navigation est super rapide ...

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Nomal ? je ne suis pas sur car ca fonctionne a l'identique sur ma Panasonic que ce soit un periph USB ou du uPNP. 
> 
> Je suis vert, benêt, et dégoûté ! Faudrait que je fasse jouer satisfait ou échangé ...  
> ...

 

Ben, y'en a bien qui pensent que micro$oft, c'est de la balle   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Nan, plus serieusement, je ne veux pas trop critiquer car c'est un des plus gros client de mon employeur mais ... je n'ai pas choisi Samsung car j'ai un ami qui bosse dans les SAV et y'a des gros problemes de conceptions sur leurs machines (genre ils foutent des condos polarises vers les sources de chaleurs ce qui reduit leur duree de vie).

Ensuite, avant d'acheter j'ai chercher sur le net et a chaque fois qu'il y avait des hacks pour uPNP ca ne concernait que Samsung. Pourtant j'avais aussi une bonne image de cette marque (et je pense m'acheter un jour un "Note" lorsqu'ils arriveront d'occase pas trop cher).

Au debut, j'etais donc parti sur une Sony qu'avait un bon rapport qualite prix, mais le vendeur de la boulangerie m'a dit que la qualite de la dalle n'etait pas top (j'aime pas les images hyper saturees de beaucoup de LCD, et le model en question est en fin de vie) et m'a parle de la Panasonic qu'avait un tres tres bon rapport qualite prix et des couleurs "vrais".

J'ai ensuite rechercher sur le net, et ca corroborait ce qu'il m'avait dit (bonne surprise car je fais moyennement confiance a ces gens, surtout qu'il ne savait pas repondre des que je parlais technique) : meme les utilisateurs pointus, genre ceux qui calibrent leur ecran, sont super entousiate par cette ecran.

A la fin, j'ai ete la cherche en ... Suisse, car le modele que je voulais, c'est a dire qui puisse enregistrer sur USB (time shifting) n'est pas dispo en France mais uniquement en Allemagne, Suisse et Tchequie ... Et comme je suis a Annecy.

Bref, j'ai une Panasonic TX-L42ETW5 depuis 1 semaine et j'en suis plus que satisfait : image parfaite, 3D idem, connection reseau sans probleme, connection a internet parfaite aussi (j'accede aux "Replay" des chaines par une simple touche de la telecommande et ca marche sans probleme malgres les 2 pauvres mega de ma ligne ADSL). Y'a que le son qui est en deçà (mais comme presque tout les LCD)

J'ai resolu mes problemes de sous titre (il faut les encoder en UTF8 dans les MKV).

Le seul defaut, c'est qu'on ne peut pas changer la couleur des dit sous titre : et quand t'arrive a du blanc sur blanc, c'est pas des masse lisible  :Smile: 

Sinon, franchement, content.

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce normal de ne pas pouvoir utiliser l'avance ou le retour rapide dans les vidéos servies par mediatomb ? Y a que la pause qui marche ... 
> 
> [Édition] L'avance rapide ainsi que le retour rapide (double flèches) ne fonctionnent pas (Indisponible affiché sur la tv) par contre les flèches droite et gauche permettent des petits sauts (4 appuis pour une minute ~) et encore ... pas pour tous les fichiers vidéo ;
> 
> Ce point précis demande un complément d'information. 

 

Pour rappels :

Mon modèle de samsung tv est : 40es6570

Mediatomb est patché pour fonctionner avec une Smart TV Samsung (voir mediatomb samsung tv patches)

---

Le plus intéressant que je puis apporter maintenant, c'est que l'avance/retour rapide et aussi le positionnement à la seconde près FONCTIONNE,

http://forums.cnet.com/7723-13973_102-548557/is-there-no-fast-forward-rewind-feature-when-streaming/

MAIS à condition de lire un fichier ENCODÉ (mp4 x264/faac dans mon cas) et non un fichier de flux (TS) !

Utiliser les touches flèches droite et gauche (pas les doubles flèches) ou aussi Touche "Tools" pendant la lecture, puis "Aller au repère de temps"

Je me sens un peu bête ... Ça arrive ...

----------

